# Coming to the Auction....What are you bringing?



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Please use this thread as a place to post what livestock, plants or other aquaria-related "stuff" you plan to bring to our Spring Monster Auction. We don't want this to be a thread for "discussion"....simply a place to post items for sale. We would like to give those planning to attend our auction an idea of SOME of things that will be available. 
**Note...We anticipate much more will be available than will be posted here.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

I am anticipating bringing some plecos....green dragons and super red/calicos.....and perhaps some killies. Possibly some equipment....wood...rocks etc. ??


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

VAHS said:


> Please use this thread as a place to post what livestock, plants or other aquaria-related "stuff" you plan to bring to our Spring Monster Auction. We don't want this to be a thread for "discussion"....simply a place to post items for sale. We would like to give those planning to attend our auction an idea of SOME of things that will be available.
> **Note...We anticipate much more will be available than will be posted here.


When and where is the auction? Do you have to be a member to sell?


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

smccleme said:


> When and where is the auction? Do you have to be a member to sell?


The auction is APRIL 9TH. in North Vancouver. NO, you do not have to be a member to sell. Check out the thread on this page " VAHS Spring Monster Auction" for more details. You can also go to site: "Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society", or contact Dave at : [email protected]


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I will be bringing some easy-to-keep plants, some aquarium equipment, and hopefully some coral frags, maybe even a rose or rainbow bubble tip anemone if I can pry one off the live rocks. Of course this will depend on whether my students are freaking out and need my help to prep for Final exams at the universities.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

VAHS said:


> The auction is NOV. 9TH. in North Vancouver. NO, you do not have to be a member to sell. Check out the thread on this page " VAHS Spring Monster Auction" for more details. You can also go to site: "Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society", or contact Dave at : [email protected]


I think you mean April 9th


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Shrimpette said:


> I think you mean April 9th


YIKES....you are correct  I have edited the post to read the correct date...APRIL 9TH.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*What I am bringing to the Spring Auction*

I have some green, purple and pink pocci frags, blue calaustria/candy cane frags, super green frog spawn frags and a pale green paly frag.

AquaAddict


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If they don't sell by then, I'll bring 6 adult cories (5 sterbai breeding group) to the auction and some endlers.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Booo .. North Van again? .


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

outsider said:


> Booo .. North Van again? .


Yep...I hear you......back to the same old "digs". Our guys in the Killie club are all coming from North Delta, Surrey, Coquitlam AND Chilliwack, but it is only one day and the venue is perfect for the auction, so we don't mind the drive....just enjoy the day


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

guppygeorge said:


> Yep...I hear you......back to the same old "digs". Our guys in the Killie club are all coming from North Delta, Surrey, Coquitlam AND Chilliwack, but it is only one day and the venue is perfect for the auction, so we don't mind the drive....just enjoy the day


=P The problem is myself that I don't have car nor drive which make it is impossible to make to the action.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Yay, North Van again! I love Sterbai cories so that's great that there might be some there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

A long drive from Chilliwack but well worth it last fall. Is there not decent bus service from Burnaby to North Van? There was many years ago when I lived there.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

outsider said:


> =P The problem is myself that I don't have car nor drive which make it is impossible to make to the action.


If I'm able to go I can give you a ride to the auction (I live in Burnaby too). Can meet you along the way or you can come over here and we'll go together.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Would've loved to swing by if it hadn't been in N van.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

As usual, there will be a variety of top quality killifish, as several members of our club (VAKC) will be attending


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Is anyone planning on bringing any live-bearer community fish (guppies, swords, platies, etc). I'd like to get some for my Dad's community tank.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

outsider said:


> Booo .. North Van again? .


"HEY" get over it! your only just in Burnaby, I drive in from Langley, no biggie


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Rogo said:


> Is anyone planning on bringing any live-bearer community fish (guppies, swords, platies, etc). I'd like to get some for my Dad's community tank.


 I have a friend that is bringing some swords and I think he will bring some platties as well. I can bring 1/2 dozen nice zebra danios if anyone is interested...getting a bit big for my nano tanks  and I want to make room for some more smaller fish


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The Guy said:


> "HEY" get over it! your only just in Burnaby, I drive in from Langley, no biggie


Totally agree Laurie.. We have aquarists attending from all over the lower mainland. Bill Stone from our killie club has been a regular attendee at every monster auction and he comes from Chilliwack  Actually, on several occasions we have had persons coming from Vancouver Island.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

ill likely bring some juvie king tiger plecos, some rare plants, and some filters.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I"ll bring some spare tanks/equipment, some coral frags, and maybe some flame tetras (so the cube tank will be purely for fancy goldfish & maybe some baby cories).


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Algae Beater and Seahorse_Fanatic......the list is starting to grow


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Well I'm bringing 1 box of stuff for a donation to be auctioned, as well i'm bringing other equipment for sale to be auctioned.


----------



## Souventine (Nov 9, 2015)

Looking foreword to this!


----------



## dacar (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm bringing some 3 month old 3 inch Black Ghost Knife fish, Albino and Super Red Bushynose plecos, Annubius, Bolbitis, Anubius, some Killies and I'm sure I'll be able to find a few more things in the next week.
And if you want to sell at the auction please preregister to [email protected]
See everyone on the 9th.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

dacar said:


> I'm bringing some 3 month old 3 inch Black Ghost Knife fish, Albino and Super Red Bushynose plecos, Annubius, Bolbitis, Anubius, some Killies and I'm sure I'll be able to find a few more things in the next week.
> And if you want to sell at the auction please preregister to [email protected]
> See everyone on the 9th.


Wow. A pretty impressive list Dave  In your post you include "some killies"...question is....what killies, and can you pronounce the names :lol:


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i will also bring some butterfly goodeids, the colony needs some thinning


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm bringing money!!!!!


----------



## Tang (Apr 21, 2010)

Coming over from Campbell River, I will bring some bushy nose plecos, african cichlids, Aqua Clear 110's, Aqua Clear 50, assortment of canopies, and assorted odds and ends. Looking forward to the opportunity to share a few laughs with friends and support the VAHS at the same time.


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for your support "Tang". We look forward to seeing you


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Tang, are you just catching the first ferry or do you need a place to crash on Friday night?


----------



## Tang (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the offer, fortunately I am over for the week with work, so this is going to work out very well,

Rob


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

i plan on bringing several kind of plecos, cories, angels, geos, maybe some africans and petricolas.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Well I'm bringing 1 box of stuff for a donation to be auctioned, as well i'm bringing other equipment for sale to be auctioned.


Well now bringing 2 boxes of various aquarium goodies for donation to be auctioned, here's the deal no looking in the boxes first you just make your bids and take your chances.
As well I will be bringing some almost new Jager eheim heaters, 1 Hydor powerhead, 1 Whisper 60 hob filter and a few other odds & ends for sale to be auctioned...Cheers


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll bring a some 2-3" Africans.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Took a picture of my CRS and was surprise there are two baby Ruby Red King Kong in the picture. I might bring a few of the CRS that might carry the Ruby Red King Gene to the auction.

Thanks,


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

outsider said:


> =P The problem is myself that I don't have car nor drive which make it is impossible to make to the action.


I will be going this weekend despite my super busy work schedule so let me know if you want a ride. I'm near the Edmonds or Royal Oak Skytrain stations if that helps.



liquid_krystale said:


> Would've loved to swing by if it hadn't been in N van.


I have a CRV with lots of room still so I can pick you up from either Skytrain stations if you need a ride and want to go to the auction. Let me know.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Well now bringing 2 boxes of various aquarium goodies for donation to be auctioned, here's the deal no unloading the boxes to see what's in there, both boxes will have good useable stuff in them you just make your bids and take your chances.
> As well I will be bringing 2 almost new Jager eheim heaters, a 1400 GPH Hydor K powerhead, a Whisper 60 HOB filter, a new style sheet Nori dried seaweed holder, a pair of good quality shoulder length aquarium gloves, (no leaks) and a BNIB Biocube 8-14 Gal cooling fan holder for sale to be auctioned.


See you all at the auction :bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I will bring bags of hornwort plants as well as bags of hydroton biomedia for filters. Bags of Felicia's endlers and perhaps a few coral frags will also be up for auction.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like there will be a good selection... too bad I'm working, they always fall on the days im working! haha


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The Guy said:


> See you all at the auction :bigsmile:


 Come on out you won't be sorry, good deals, great people and lots of fun as well.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

If anyone in this vicinity wants a lift to the auction, PM me for pickup tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

If anyone in this vicinity wants a lift to the auction, PM me tonight for pickup tomorrow morning.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

That's so cool, all the carpooling offers! Looking forward to the auction tomorrow.


----------

